

CS professor loses job at NSF because of activist work in the 1980s - gee_totes
http://news.sciencemag.org/people-events/2014/09/researcher-loses-job-nsf-after-government-questions-her-role-1980s-activist

======
bewo001
Cold war again, McCarthyism alive and well..What's next? Sputnik shock?

